# Solved: VampireFreaks Profile



## drummerguy101 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm trying to create a profile page for vampirefreaks.com,

* What codes do i need to use to set an image as a background for the page and to set the background colour of each cell set as "black"? 
* where do I put it?

here is the code I'm using to make the tables on the page:




PROFILE TEXT GOES HERE



LIKES TEXT GOES HERE



DISLIKES TEXT GOES HERE



MUSIC TEXT GOES HERE



thanks! :up:


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Drummerguy101.

For the background image you can call it in the body selector.

Instead of

```
background: #000000;
```
Use

```
background: url(images/myimage.gif);
```
This will vary of course depending where the image is stored, the name of the image and the extension.

You will also have to determine whether you want the image to repeat or not. It will repeat by default.

If you do not want it to repeat add


```
background-repeat: no-repeat;
```
to the body selector.

In regard the black background, the easiest way would be to add an id selector to the very first table that contains all the contents. Suggestion:

In your style:


```
#container {
  background: #000000;
}
```
And in the first table


```
<table id="container" cellspacing="0" etc>
```


----------



## drummerguy101 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks deepdiver01!!

its looks like its working now


----------

